# Fogger V4



## baksteen8168

Just some quick pics of my first build on my Fogger V4. Flavour is brilliant (keep in mind that I don't have any other RTA to compare her to as my other RTA is only arriving in give or take a week) Vapor is also not bad and makes a bit more than a stock BDC Nautilus. I am thinking that when I get the wicking and coiling just right, all of this will improve a lot. Dry hits every now and then, but that is due to my "expert" wicking abilities. 

Also suspect that this build might be better with cotton. Tried wicking 2mm ekowool down the channels which result in dry hits on drags more than 4 seconds long. Also tried stuffing ekowool around channels (but nothing inside them) to get more juice through, but this results in overflowing. 

28g Kanthal wrapped on 1.4mm Precision screwdriver.
2mm Ekowool
VM Berry Blaze 9mg

















Used a lot less ekowool. This was before trimming.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## baksteen8168



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Nightfearz

Not familiar with the fogger, but Nice Evic supreme though.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Mike

Google some wicking tutorials for this.. It's a great atty, but it is finicky in terms of how you Wick it and that it's prone to leaking

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Mike said:


> Google some wicking tutorials for this.. It's a great atty, but it is finicky in terms of how you Wick it and that it's prone to leaking


 
Will do. I want to try the "stuff cotton around but not in the juice channel" method. seems like this gets the best results. All in all, the flavour is really good, just need to sort the wicking for longer pulls.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Nightfearz said:


> Not familiar with the fogger, but Nice Evic supreme though.


 
Thanks.


----------



## baksteen8168

@Andre , here is my first build. Will hopefully play a bit more tonight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Thank for your impressions @baksteen8168, much appreciated. Looks very much like the Aqua from the top, except on the Aqua the vertical juice channels are much longer. Looks like a prime candidate for rayon too. Enjoy.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Andre said:


> Thank for your impressions @baksteen8168, much appreciated. Looks very much like the Aqua from the top, except on the Aqua the vertical juice channels are much longer. Looks like a prime candidate for rayon too. Enjoy.


 
Thanks. will have to look into this rayon thing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 360twin

Geez, that looks like a serious thunderstorm brewing! Those two seem to go together pretty well too - hard to tell where the Mod ends and the V4 begins. Nice one!

When you say you had flow problems with the wicks in the channels, did you place them just in the vertical section, or did they extend out into the tank section under the chimney cone? I assumed with this design that too much juice would pose more of a problem than too little.

Where did you get this - FroginFog?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168

360twin said:


> Geez, that looks like a serious thunderstorm brewing! Those two seem to go together pretty well too - hard to tell where the Mod ends and the V4 begins. Nice one!
> 
> When you say you had flow problems with the wicks in the channels, did you place them just in the vertical section, or did they extend out into the tank section under the chimney cone? I assumed with this design that too much juice would pose more of a problem than too little.
> 
> Where did you get this - FroginFog?


For now it extended just past the channel into the tank. I have seen some reviews where they instead place cotton around the channels, but not in to it. I did not have cotton with me, so just used what I had. Apparently this is a known issue with these RTA's.

This is from fasttech so it is obviously a clone. But this is (according to the discussion and review section on FT) the best clone out of the V4's


----------



## baksteen8168

360twin said:


> Geez, that looks like a serious thunderstorm brewing! Those two seem to go together pretty well too - hard to tell where the Mod ends and the V4 begins. Nice one!
> 
> When you say you had flow problems with the wicks in the channels, did you place them just in the vertical section, or did they extend out into the tank section under the chimney cone? I assumed with this design that too much juice would pose more of a problem than too little.
> 
> Where did you get this - FroginFog?


Also, it fits pretty good, would have liked her to sit flush though. Will post a pic to show the profile.


----------



## baksteen8168




----------



## 360twin

baksteen8168 said:


> ...
> This is from fasttech so it is obviously a clone. ...


 
Thanks for the response. I don't think you actually get clones of these - being from China, they are actually 'genuine'. FT also add the word 'style' to their description to identify clones, but only have a standard and 'cheap' versions of these listed, the cheap version seems to exclude the little extras. I did read about this somewhere, but forget where. Who cares as long as it works correctly

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 360twin

What sets it at that height, the length of the centre post? Perhaps a suitable spacer would solve that?


----------



## baksteen8168

360twin said:


> Thanks for the response. I don't think you actually get clones of these - being from China, they are actually 'genuine'. FT also add the word 'style' to their description to identify clones, but only have a standard and 'cheap' versions of these listed, the cheap version seems to exclude the little extras. I did read about this somewhere, but forget where. Who cares as long as it works correctly


This is the cheap version. the standard has a much bigger chimney and smaller juice channels.


----------



## baksteen8168

360twin said:


> What sets it at that height, the length of the centre post? Perhaps a suitable spacer would solve that?


Aye, center post be the problem here. I might just file off a bit. that should solve it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

